# Stanvac japan



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Was it ever determined as to what caused the Explosion on the Japan.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jim, full report can be found here... http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports2002/20725.asp


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

When I joined my first ship, "Stanvac Horizon", in 1960, we were paid danger money for sailing in their tankers. Maybe that's why! Even so, Stanvac was a fine company to work for, and I loved my first trip of fourteen months. She was a grand ship, sadly long gone to make Gillette razor blades and Japanese cars.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

can recall tanker bonus and war zone bonus but never danger money.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

For those of us in Stanvac it was known as "danger money", but I suppose it was the same thing as "tanker bonus". When I transferred to Esso I don't recall there being any special bonus, and when they sent us to Nigeria in the middle of the Biafran war they didn't pay us any war zone money -- it was not, apparently, considered a war zone sine someone else was doing the fighting there and, in any case, it was an "insurrection" and not a "war". The difference was not immediately obvious to us as we loaded oil from storage tanks that were well ablaze having just been bombed!


----------



## Ian F (Jan 26, 2008)

I was a Pilot with Nigerian Ports Authority and stationed at Bonny when Biafra declared secession.All personnel transferred to Lagos shortly afterwards.Not considered a war,as you say.And more than a million children died of starvation.Aye right.And ably supported by Harold Wilson Sir John Hunt and General Yakub Gowon.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Ian F, 
I was a Third Mate with Palm Line when the Biafra war started, we departed Port Harcourt with about a dozen European/American refugees onboard. The Pilot was David Martin (ex Palm Line), who I had sailed with a few years beforehand, you would probably remember him.
When we reached the entrance of the Bonny River and the pilot boat came alongside to take him off, he waved them away and shouted to them that he was staying on the ship. Then ordered 'Full Ahead' and asked the Captain if it was OK for him to stay onboard. The answer was of course 'yes'.


----------

